# Does anyone use Cinepiano?



## skt (Dec 2, 2020)

Has anyone ever felt the iPad getting hot quickly when using cinepiano?


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Dec 2, 2020)

No, I haven’t. But did you?


----------



## skt (Dec 23, 2020)

It seems to only happen to me. It's a little sad.


----------

